# What is the BEST portable emulation device?



## Xanthe (Feb 5, 2017)

Recently, I had purchased an Xperia Play R800X (Verizon Carrier). I had seen several reviews and I thought it might be a worthwhile purchase. After countless hours of fiddling with the device and adding custom ROMS...it was still shit. The Xperia Play is garbage and I highly recommend that no one purchases it.

I have set a personal goal to find the best portable emulation device. I am looking for a device that you can pull out in public and just start playing retro video games. I hope to get a device that can run at 60fps and not stutter/hiccup. Do you guys have any personal choices or recommendations?


----------



## Seriel (Feb 5, 2017)

What consoles are you looking to emulate


----------



## Zero72463 (Feb 5, 2017)

Rasperry Pi can emulate up to N64. Not the entire N64 collection but most.


----------



## Stephano (Feb 5, 2017)

I recommend a PSP or a PS Vita/TV with Adrenaline installed.


----------



## Zero72463 (Feb 5, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I recommend a PSP or a PS Vita/TV with Adrenaline installed.



Yes, PS Vita is soon getting N64 emulation.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 5, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Recently, I had purchased an Xperia Play R800X (Verizon Carrier). I had seen several reviews and I thought it might be a worthwhile purchase. After countless hours of fiddling with the device and adding custom ROMS...it was still shit. The Xperia Play is garbage and I highly recommend that no one purchases it.
> 
> I have set a personal goal to find the best portable emulation device. I am looking for a device that you can pull out in public and just start playing retro video games. I hope to get a device that can run at 60fps and not stutter/hiccup. Do you guys have any personal choices or recommendations?



One of those chinese android tablets with buttons ( JXD is a good brand, really high quality )
If you want something small and don't plan on emulating N64 or beyond, then get a PSP.


----------



## Stephano (Feb 5, 2017)

Zero72463 said:


> Yes, PS Vita is soon getting N64 emulation.


[Hype Intensifies]


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 5, 2017)

Zero72463 said:


> Yes, PS Vita is soon getting N64 emulation.



Is that for real?! Screw it, I'm getting a Vita TV then. I've been holding it off for 2 years.


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2017)

Is price a factor? Either Nvidia Shield, or GPD Win.


----------



## Zero72463 (Feb 5, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Is that for real?! Screw it, I'm getting a Vita TV then. I've been holding it off for 2 years.



Yes hackers got Super Mario 64 to run at full speed with proper audio. They are still working on getting the new update for Retroarch out.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2017)

I was playing psp and nintendo 64 roms at very good speed on gpd xd. You can get also gpd win.  But it expensive.


----------



## JacksonS (Feb 5, 2017)

A *Wii*, of course.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2017)

JacksonS said:


> A *Wii*, of course.


Wii isn't portable.


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 5, 2017)

sergey3000 said:


> Wii isn't portable.



Neither is a Vita TV or a Pi (without some serious extra cost/work).


----------



## Zero72463 (Feb 5, 2017)

Wii portables exist are expensive to buy/make.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 5, 2017)

The PSP was always great. Until recently, it was my portable GBA, GBC, NES, SNES, etc. Even when I didn't have any PSP games on the memory stick, I'd always keep emulators.
I only recently stopped using my PSP for emulation and now use the PSVita, because it can run the PSP's XMB and work with PSP software in addition to native software. Unfortunately, the PSVita's memory cards are far more expensive than a Memory Stick, or a MicroSD and MicroSD-> MSDUO adapter like I use. Still, enough for my needs.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> The PSP was always great. Until recently, it was my portable GBA, GBC, NES, SNES, etc. Even when I didn't have any PSP games on the memory stick, I'd always keep emulators.
> I only recently stopped using my PSP for emulation and now use the PSVita, because it can run the PSP's XMB and work with PSP software in addition to native software. Unfortunately, the PSVita's memory cards are far more expensive than a Memory Stick, or a MicroSD and MicroSD-> MSDUO adapter like I use. Still, enough for my needs.


Psp is my all time favorite portable system. I enjoyed it more than i enjoy 3ds. It can play ps1, snes,nes,gba,neo geo and much more without any problems but n64 emulation is very weak on the psp.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 5, 2017)

sergey3000 said:


> Psp is my all time favorite portable system. I enjoyed it more than i enjoy 3ds. It can play ps1, snes,nes,gba,neo geo and much more without any problems but n64 emulation is very weak on the psp.


It wasn't great, but hey, Mario 64 was playable and that was more than I could ask for.

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 5, 2017)

Zero72463 said:


> Rasperry Pi can emulate up to N64. Not the entire N64 collection but most.


Portable, but I have one of those  They're great!


gnmmarechal said:


> The PSP was always great. Until recently, it was my portable GBA, GBC, NES, SNES, etc. Even when I didn't have any PSP games on the memory stick, I'd always keep emulators.
> 
> I only recently stopped using my PSP for emulation and now use the PSVita, because it can run the PSP's XMB and work with PSP software in addition to native software. Unfortunately, the PSVita's memory cards are far more expensive than a Memory Stick, or a MicroSD and MicroSD-> MSDUO adapter like I use. Still, enough for my needs.


I considered that at first. I bought one on Ebay but then got a refund because I thought I might like the Xperia Play more...Very wrong


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 5, 2017)

PSP 2000 is super great, and i've been emulating lots of games like a charm! Just pick up a 32 or 64 gb card and a MicroSD to Memory Stick Duo.


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 5, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> PSP 2000 is super great, and i've been emulating lots of games like a charm! Just pick up a 32 or 64 gb card and a MicroSD to Memory Stick Duo.


My only wish is if they made a a more powerful PSP GO. That thing would be such a beast


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 6, 2017)

+1 for the Nvidia Shield, it beats out pretty much all other *portable* devices listed here except for maybe the GPD Win. 

I own one myself, and it runs nearly everything PS1 era and lower, and the GBA+DS perfectly plus some Dreamcast and most PSP games are playable. I haven't tried N64 too much, but the latest builds of Mupen64Plus should also run a fair amount of games (that don't have graphical issues, anyways) just fine. Battery life is also phenomenal for the thing, you should get nearly 8 hours of constant playtime no problem, maybe an hour or two less if you played more demanding things like PSP or Dreamcast gamesm but that's certainly more than most handhelds for constant playtime. 

There are a couple "flaws", one of them is it's not necessarily the most "portable" thing in the world, it's basically a slightly larger 360 controller that ways nearly twice as much as one. But so long as you have a backpack (or, if you don't mind bulky things, a hoodie ) you're definitely fine.

The other flaw is price, if you didn't cash in on these things when they launched in 2013 or when the price dropped in 2014 you're gonna have to spend a bit of cash to get one unfortunately. They had a more limited production and scalpers are going to be scalpers so of course the price just skyrocketed once it was discontinued and the tablet came out. People are trying to sell these things on eBay for anything between $250-$400, with occasionally some people who don't know any better trying to go for like $150 or so (but they get snatched up quickly).

Failing that, the Vita has had a native hack for about 7 months now, so that's probably your second best choice for the most part. You'll get everything SNES and lower running nearly perfect, native emulation of PS1 games run well for the most part but most 3D games have slowdowns. You can use PSP mode for PS1/PSP games, which will give you near-perfect compatibility for PS1 stuff but the visuals will be a bit more "gross" because it's being upscaled from the PSP's resolution to the Vita's. N64 is being worked on for Retroarch, and now that the Vita's GPU is being worked on we can get hardware acceleration which should make N64 games run a fair bit better than the PSP emulator will (and will probably give a boost to PS1 games, too, but we'll see). Price is also a bit of a problem mainly because of memory card prices, but it'll definitely be way cheaper than $250 for a Shield Portable  

A PSP would work ok, too, but don't expect full perfection for SNES/GBA games. N64 runs...ok, but nearly everything lags so meh. PS1 games run good though


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 6, 2017)

Pretty much any mid to high end android phone with a small bluetooth gamepad.

Anyone who argues otherwise is a foolish fool.


----------



## migles (Feb 6, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> +1 for the Nvidia Shield, it beats out pretty much all other *portable* devices listed here except for maybe the GPD Win.
> 
> I own one myself, and it runs nearly everything PS1 era and lower, and the GBA+DS perfectly plus some Dreamcast and most PSP games are playable. I haven't tried N64 too much, but the latest builds of Mupen64Plus should also run a fair amount of games (that don't have graphical issues, anyways) just fine. Battery life is also phenomenal for the thing, you should get nearly 8 hours of constant playtime no problem, maybe an hour or two less if you played more demanding things like PSP or Dreamcast gamesm but that's certainly more than most handhelds for constant playtime.
> 
> ...


tom is so mad when he got the shield he needs to justify his purchase and is over compensating
(jk)

anyway, i remember some time ago there was a similair thread, asking about a purtable for emulation, people where speaking about the N3ds and i'm surprised no one mentioned it yet...
and no, i don't agree that the n3ds is a good emulation console (come on, it has 2 screens, instead a good normal one)
however it's a neat system to play gameboy games and nes


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 6, 2017)

Open Pandora is the best portable console for emulation, for many years now. I even played mario64 last impact with it.


----------



## migles (Feb 6, 2017)

p1ngpong said:


> Pretty much any mid to high end android phone with a small bluetooth gamepad.
> 
> Anyone who argues otherwise is a foolish fool.


but what if you want you know, "portable" 
ok, get a controller with an arm to hold the phone and hope the thing doesn't let the phone fall and break it


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 6, 2017)

migles said:


> anyway, i remember some time ago there was a similair thread, asking about a purtable for emulation, people where speaking about the N3ds and i'm surprised no one mentioned it yet...
> and no, i don't agree that the n3ds is a good emulation console (come on, it has 2 screens, instead a good normal one)
> however it's a neat system to play gameboy games and nes


Probably because everyone realized the 3DS is basically a foldable potato that can't even beat out a 13 year old handheld when it comes to emulation ;O;


----------



## thealgorithm (Feb 6, 2017)

I would say New3DS is a decent one.   As of writing this, all versions are fully hackable.    Gameboy Advance, DS, SNES, PC Engine, Megadrive, Gameboy, running flawlessly via virtual console or via homebrew emulation (although not as optimised I guess).     PSP is another favourite and the emulators created for that device were very polished and optimised. 
PS Vita is good but its still in early stages for native emulation (e.g retroarch)

If you want power and compactness, then I would probably say to opt for either a GPD XD or an decent powered android phone with clip on game controller


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 6, 2017)

Why should a GPD XD beat an open Pandora?


----------



## abelxcane (Feb 6, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> My only wish is if they made a a more powerful PSP GO. That thing would be such a beast


What were you looking to emulate? I have a couple of devices including a Xperia Play that I still use since it is small and it gets the job done. The highest console wise that I have played on it is the N64 and the ps1. Handheld wise the most recent handheld it runs is psp and DS (psp is a bit spotty with some games but what I have played it has played well with some setting changes). If you want a stronger portable devices the GPD XD and GPD Q9 are good. The N3ds and PS Vita are good too depending what you want to emulate with the added benefit of playing there native games as well as the PS Vita being able to play psp games now. Curious though what burned you on the Xperia Play?


----------



## thealgorithm (Feb 6, 2017)

ciaomao said:


> Why should a GPD XD beat an open Pandora?



Quad core 1.8ghz Cortex A7 core vs 600mhz core.   256mb ram, vs 2gb ram.  Heavily more powerful Mali T760quad gpu.

Ofcourse, specs don't mean the whole story, but it sure helps


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 6, 2017)

thealgorithm said:


> Quad core 1.8ghz Cortex A7 core vs 600mhz core.   256mb ram, vs 2gb ram.  Heavily more powerful Mali T760quad gpu.
> 
> Ofcourse, specs don't mean the whole story, but it sure helps


My Pandora runs on 1.1GHz and the emulation support is hugh. It emulates the dreamcast, n64, DOS, ... oh and it has Cortex A8 +
PowerVR SGX GPU. The GPD is powerful I agree, but how about a keyboard for eg. Amiga or how about multiplayer support? Maybe the GPD Win or Open Pyra would be the best for me.


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 6, 2017)

abelxcane said:


> What were you looking to emulate? I have a couple of devices including a Xperia Play that I still use since it is small and it gets the job done. The highest console wise that I have played on it is the N64 and the ps1. Handheld wise the most recent handheld it runs is psp and DS (psp is a bit spotty with some games but what I have played it has played well with some setting changes). If you want a stronger portable devices the GPD XD and GPD Q9 are good. The N3ds and PS Vita are good too depending what you want to emulate with the added benefit of playing there native games as well as the PS Vita being able to play psp games now. Curious though what burned you on the Xperia Play?


The Xperia Play does a horrible job emulating if you ask me. The latency is unbelievable and it doesn't run at 60fps. I tried several custom roms and they all gave me the same performance. I had spent two days tweaking my Xperia Play with no increase in performance. I'm returning mine soon lol. I'd love to have a GPD XDA, but I'd rather buy one that is in the $120 range. They're about $180.



ciaomao said:


> Open Pandora is the best portable console for emulation, for many years now. I even played mario64 last impact with it.


Where would I buy the Pandora. I've been looking for ages and their website is completey out of stock


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 6, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> The Xperia Play does a horrible job emulating if you ask me. The latency is unbelievable and it doesn't run at 60fps. I tried several custom roms and they all gave me the same performance. I had spent two days tweaking my Xperia Play with no increase in performance. I'm returning mine soon lol. I'd love to have a GPD XDA, but I'd rather buy one that is in the $120 range. They're about $180.
> 
> 
> Where would I buy the Pandora. I've been looking for ages and their website is completey out of stock


Funny, I am struggling with myself to sell mine for ages. Make a reasonable offer, maybe we get together


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 6, 2017)

People who are recommending the Shield Portable, you know it has long been discontinued, right? You can't get one unless you are willing to fork over $400 for a used device.

My recommendation would be a hacked Vita (preferably the OLED). Button layout is ideal, emulation is fast enough and the OLED screen doesn't have any ghosting and make games pop. Second recommendation would be an N3DS.

If it has to be Android, the GPD XD comes in mind, 3DS XL form factor and a decent SoC. However the build quality is shit, Wlan chip is placed just under your right hand palm which is weakening the signal and the display is a mediocre low color gamut IPS.


----------



## hii915 (Feb 6, 2017)

gcw-zero.  For the most accurate experience possible.  But is hard to find and pricy


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2017)

Zero72463 said:


> Rasperry Pi can emulate up to N64. Not the entire N64 collection but most.


it can also do dreamcast, to an extent


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 6, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> People who are recommending the Shield Portable, you know it has long been discontinued, right? You can't get one unless you are willing to fork over $400 for a used device.
> 
> My recommendation would be a hacked Vita (preferably the OLED). Button layout is ideal, emulation is fast enough and the OLED screen doesn't have any ghosting and make games pop. Second recommendation would be an N3DS.
> 
> If it has to be Android, the GPD XD comes in mind, 3DS XL form factor and a decent SoC. However the build quality is shit, Wlan chip is placed just under your right hand palm which is weakening the signal and the display is a mediocre low color gamut IPS.


Would love to buy the shield portable but the thing is damn expensive. Probably the best device tbh


----------



## abelxcane (Feb 6, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Would love to buy the shield portable but the thing is damn expensive. Probably the best device tbh


I think your Xperia Play may be messed up because mine doesn't do that at all. Why don't you try getting a refund. Also were you using retroarch or another emulator?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 6, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Probably because everyone realized the 3DS is basically a foldable potato that can't even beat out a 13 year old handheld when it comes to emulation ;O;



Well, at least the 3DS has proper Snes audio emulation; Snes9x 1.43 sounds like shit on PSP XD It can't even get the sound effects right lol.

nVidia Shield K1 is good, I recommend avoiding those Chinese portable consoles, they're riddled with firmware issues.


----------



## thealgorithm (Feb 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, at least the 3DS has proper Snes audio emulation; Snes9x 1.43 sounds like shit on PSP XD It can't even get the sound effects right lol.
> 
> nVidia Shield K1 is good, I recommend avoiding those Chinese portable consoles, they're riddled with firmware issues.



Indeed, the GPD XD is great, but its very much bugged hardware wise.  Place a Samsung S6 fast charger in it and it fries the circuitry (No communication protocol for acknowledging correct current).  Also charging it while turning it off or on can damage the screen circuitry

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ciaomao said:


> My Pandora runs on 1.1GHz and the emulation support is hugh. It emulates the dreamcast, n64, DOS, ... oh and it has Cortex A8 +
> PowerVR SGX GPU. The GPD is powerful I agree, but how about a keyboard for eg. Amiga or how about multiplayer support? Maybe the GPD Win or Open Pyra would be the best for me.



Yes, the keyboard for me would be a deal breaker indeed in particular to also use it as a compact Amiga or C64 rather than just games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 6, 2017)

thealgorithm said:


> Indeed, the GPD XD is great, but its very much bugged hardware wise.  Place a Samsung S6 fast charger in it and it fries the circuitry (No communication protocol for acknowledging correct current).  Also charging it while turning it off or on can damage the screen circuitry
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Not to mention the firmware is always borked on those devices, the GPXD couldn't run faster than 49 Hz on NTSC games, screen tearing, etc.


----------



## thealgorithm (Feb 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Not to mention the firmware is always borked on those devices, the GPXD couldn't run faster than 49 Hz on NTSC games, screen tearing, etc.


the Legacy Custom rom thankfully fixes the frame refresh issue (All the crapware removed).   Very early versions of the official firmware had the awful 47hz or so update.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 6, 2017)

thealgorithm said:


> the Legacy Custom rom thankfully fixes the frame refresh issue (All the crapware removed).   Very early versions of the official firmware had the awful 47hz or so update.



Yeah, I wanted to get one, but the horrendous shipping and lack of customer support was a turnoff.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 6, 2017)

I vote Nvidia sheild, comes in three Increasingly powerful varieties. 

Sheild portable with Tegra 4 = Weakest of the evolution but still better than other portables. (Folding screen with XBOX Playstation controller attached to the system, like a GBA.)
Sheild Tablet with Tegra K1 = Mid tier of the evolution, not as portable, external controllers required.
Sheild TV with Tegra X1 = Best of the evoltuion (TO DATE) Requires a TV With HDMI 
Either way, get yourself one of these, get the emulators and go to work. 





Quick warning though, portable hasn't been updated past Kikkat Android os 4.4.4 But it still runs all apps normally, just you will need to root it for writing to External SD cards. 

While retroarch runs lots of emulators i will just highlight some good and useful ones.

EPSXE 2.0.7 current version. Best running Playstation emulator, IN HD
PPSSPP 1.3 (Some nightly build version number i can't remember) Best running psp emulator (Still not all games are perfect, but is HD and works)
Reicast R7 Current Dream cast emulator to exist, works well for me depending on game.
Dolphin, GC/WII emulator, try not to think about this, still VERY EARLY not as good.
POOR PS2 emulators, DON'T THINK ABOUT IT.
All emulators by "EX PLUS ALPHA" Currently SNES is free, others is purchase on app store.
Mupen 64 probably best N64 Emu you can do for now.
YABUSE Saturn emulator, received quite improvment depending on system.
And retroarch can fill in the missing ______ Emulators you may want or need like Game gear, 32X Sega cd, or Wondeswan.... if people actually play those.


----------



## thealgorithm (Feb 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, I wanted to get one, but the horrendous shipping and lack of customer support was a turnoff.



I got mine from a UK reseller (Marketed under a different name "droidbox playon" and was considerably cheaper as well (£140) for 32gb version.      With the exception of them two awful hardware bugs (Charger related) and also placing the custom rom insteadl, it is a pretty good device.    Battery life is quite amazing too..    8 hours+ on medium/high load gaming.   My gripe is that the analog stick surfaces can get quite slippery - no texture on them


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 6, 2017)

thealgorithm said:


> Indeed, the GPD XD is great, but its very much bugged hardware wise.  Place a Samsung S6 fast charger in it and it fries the circuitry (No communication protocol for acknowledging correct current).  Also charging it while turning it off or on can damage the screen circuitry
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Yeah, I remember the old days where almost every 2nd blew the GP2x, because the polarity of the power jack was inversed. Dunno what those Koreans had in mind as they developed the handheld. 

Regarding the keyboard on my Pandora you are right, it's also nice for coding while on the road, but can't replace a real one (that you can connect via USB).


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 6, 2017)

abelxcane said:


> I think your Xperia Play may be messed up because mine doesn't do that at all. Why don't you try getting a refund. Also were you using retroarch or another emulator?


I tried using retroarch but it would not let me into any menus that would allow me to configure controller input rendering it useless.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I vote Nvidia sheild, comes in three Increasingly powerful varieties.
> 
> Sheild portable with Tegra 4 = Weakest of the evolution but still better than other portables. (Folding screen with XBOX Playstation controller attached to the system, like a GBA.)
> Sheild Tablet with Tegra K1 = Mid tier of the evolution, not as portable, external controllers required.
> ...


I wish I could find a cheaper Shield Portable. Been looking for one for over a year now.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 6, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> I wish I could find a cheaper Shield Portable. Been looking for one for over a year now


$200 is as cheap as they gonna get bro. Unless maybe they add a tegra K1 or X1 maybe it could get more expensive. I wish, if they had re-release those with K1 or X1 in them, and update to android 7 I would have been happy to buy it again.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 6, 2017)

abelxcane said:


> I think your Xperia Play may be messed up because mine doesn't do that at all. Why don't you try getting a refund. Also were you using retroarch or another emulator?


I don't think so. I have an Xperia Play myself and it has annoying input lag. Flashing the NXT custom rom didn't help. The Play is just an incredible weak device.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2017)

GPD Win my dude. It's the best portable station for anything. It can even run Wii/GC games, but at somewhat quality.


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 6, 2017)

VinLark said:


> GPD Win my dude. It's the best portable station for anything. It can even run Wii/GC games, but at somewhat quality.


I agree that this may be the best portable gaming device

but that price tho


----------



## Kurausukun (Feb 6, 2017)

A laptop ( ¬‿¬)


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 6, 2017)

Kurausukun said:


> A laptop ( ¬‿¬)


Wow. Never thought of that.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> I agree that this may be the best portable gaming device
> 
> but that price tho


Oh, well 3DS or something. A Pi won't be portable and a laptop is just a meme. 

Don't know much about sony devices tho.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2017)

Kurausukun said:


> A laptop ( ¬‿¬)


there is a small laptop called lenovo air. very powerful laptop. you can even play witcher 3 on low settings in decent framerate on it. but it cost 750 bucks. as for pandora i don't like it. it's bulky and ugly and outdated. go for gpd win or maybe nintendo switch. who knows maybe it will end up as the best emulation device that was ever made!!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 7, 2017)

Apparently this will be a thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Apparently this will be a thing.


I don't think so. Why?? Check this video.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 7, 2017)

sergey3000 said:


> I don't think so. Why?? Check this video.


It's too long. Can you just post the point of the video?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Apparently this will be a thing.


_Duel screen gaming
_
I'm going to puke. Also seems to good to be true for the specs.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 7, 2017)

VinLark said:


> _Duel screen gaming
> _
> I'm going to puke. Also seems to good to be true for the specs.


The lite version has a single screen.


----------



## Pokem (Feb 7, 2017)

I use my 3DS to emulate games up to SNES


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 7, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> It's too long. Can you just post the point of the video?


I've seen multiple videos on this project. Least to say: This project is a sham.
It's got a very fake amount of donations from it's kickstarter and they haven't even developed anything yet. They've stolen tablets circuitry and motherboards and claimed it was a "prototype" for their project. There is no development and there is no PGS

Its sad really lol


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 7, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> I've seen multiple videos on this project. Least to say: This project is a sham.
> It's got a very fake amount of donations from it's kickstarter and they haven't even developed anything yet. They've stolen tablets circuitry and motherboards and claimed it was a "prototype" for their project. There is no development and there is no PGS
> 
> Its sad really lol


Thanks. Welp, I guess you can't trust random kickstarter projects.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2017)

according to this video the guys who in this video are not from Detroit but from russia. their "prototype" is just a phone that they put on it some buttons. their names are not real, the dub on their video is not professional it all and much more odd things that not make any sense are there.


----------



## abelxcane (Feb 7, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> I tried using retroarch but it would not let me into any menus that would allow me to configure controller input rendering it useless.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Do you mean in the XMB menu? If so I can try to help you with that, since you have to change it to glui to first set it up. Also what version of android are you using because the most stable for the Xperia Play is GB and I don't experience any of the lag you have.


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 7, 2017)

abelxcane said:


> Do you mean in the XMB menu? If so I can try to help you with that, since you have to change it to glui to first set it up. Also what version of android are you using because the most stable for the Xperia Play is GB and I don't experience any of the lag you have.


I've packed it up and I'm ready to send it away. Otherwise I might try retroarch again. It was in fact GB with the NXT custom rom. 

Part of the reason that I didn't get a great experience is because it was the R800X version...


----------



## abelxcane (Feb 7, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> I've packed it up and I'm ready to send it away. Otherwise I might try retroarch again. It was in fact GB with the NXT custom rom.
> 
> Part of the reason that I didn't get a great experience is because it was the R800X version...


Well maybe it is best since it takes a little work to set up. Mine is a r800x as well so I don't think its that. Mine is on version 2.3.3, kernel is Doomlord and I use Link2SD to send apps to sd card. I also uninstalled some of the apps that came with the device to free up space and ram.

For retroarch you need to *(1)*change the menu driver to glui *(2)*go to settings/input/input user 1 binds (press a button on the xplay and it should say something like xperia play configured to port *(3)* press bind default all, press bind all, go through the button presses, then press save autoconfig, then press bind default all again and exit retroarch properly from menu. It should recognize your gamepad fine now. If you have that problem with your O button working as a back button there is a fix for that as well. If you don't know how to change the menu driver from the config file tell me. Forgive the crude instructions.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 7, 2017)

my vote goes for either my android or psp, both a really damn good for emulation.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 7, 2017)

I use a 10 inch Android tablet from China (Onda V989) it was fairly cheap all things considered, does a lot of nice things like Netflix and emulation from PS1 or N64 down is pretty good. Lay in bed browse the web on Chrome, TV remote for my Shield TV via an app. 

For a controller recently I got a couple of different 8bitdo controllers (FC30 Pro and Zero) via bluetooth. This combination of devices is fantastic. Large wonderful screen, fast emulation, great controller.  

Android is nice for these things because you don't have to hack anything... just install and go.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 17, 2017)

The psp gets my vote. I've used psp2000 and psp3000. Both emulate up to snes great. The fact that native psx emulation exists is fantastic. It's even got a decent battery. Look for one with a busted umd drive, no one uses that anyway. You can find them for $40-60.


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 17, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> The psp gets my vote. I've used psp2000 and psp3000. Both emulate up to snes great. The fact that native psx emulation exists is fantastic. It's even got a decent battery. Look for one with a busted umd drive, no one uses that anyway. You can find them for $40-60.


I recently bought one from a dude and I received it with a dead battery

fml


----------



## abelxcane (Feb 17, 2017)

Adamant Lugia said:


> I recently bought one from a dude and I received it with a dead battery
> 
> fml


That sucks. You are very unlucky. Were you able to get a refund?


----------



## Stremon (Feb 17, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> The psp gets my vote. I've used psp2000 and psp3000. Both emulate up to snes great. The fact that native psx emulation exists is fantastic. It's even got a decent battery. Look for one with a busted umd drive, no one uses that anyway. You can find them for $40-60.


I agree that the psp is a great emulation device for the price, but I must disagree on the snes emulation. Most games are laggy without frameskip, and with frameskip it's not really smooth...
I would say best emulation devices are either a Vita with an old firmware (even if retroarch is kind of garbage...), or a Android device like the GPD XD (but with a not so good build quality).
There is also the GPD Win, which is great to play small steam games too. But for this one also have flaws like overheating, not so good button layout, size, and also Windows 10 that's not optimised for portable gaming.

Here is a summary of the devices I use(d) for emulation:
- 3DS & New3DS: the unofficial emulator aren't very good (very laggy both for video and input), especially compared to the psp, but the Virtual Console injection works really well for all Nintendo old platform except Nintendo64 (and Snes for the old 3DS). Also the quality of the screen isn't great if you have a TN model.
- PSP 2000 with CFW: as I said, this one is great for emulation, with a good screen and controls, but lacks a bit of power for Snes and Nintendo64 games (it runs, but not very smooth)
- PS Vita 1000 with henkaku: this one is great, good build quality, control, and screen. But having to deal with the messy and not optimised retroarch is a pain in the a**. I really hope they will make more native emulators soon instead of going the easy but messy way. Also the memory card are just insanely expensive.
- GPD XD: this one is actually the best I tried for emulation (with the last legacy rom), thanks to the android os it emulates almost everything until the dreamcast, has great control, not a bad screen (still a LOT better than the 3DS TN screen...), and you can also play a lot of android & retro games on it. The build quality isn't the best for sure, but clearly not as bad as most people say, especially for the low price. Also even if the support isn't existent, you can buy parts to repair it yourself.

Overall if you can deal with the not so good build quality the GPD XD is the way to go. Or the GPD Win if you want a full keyboard and Windows 10.
Or wait for the next big thing in the emulation world


----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2017)

VinLark said:


> _Duel screen gaming
> _
> I'm going to puke.


According to the "developers" it was meant to be a keyboard you could set up with additional soft keys and keyboard shortcuts you would use in the game, like that Optimus keyboard or the Razer Switchblade. It's not a bad idea. 





VinLark said:


> Also seems to good to be true for the specs.


Because it was an obvious fake.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 18, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> my vote goes for either my android or psp, both a really damn good for emulation.


What is your "android" lol? There's a huge number of Android devices, from the HTC Dream G1 (you don't want to game on this) to the Galaxy S7 lmao.

Sent from my cave of despair where I collect souls


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 19, 2017)

my android phone galaxy note 4 works well with ds3 controller. hehe


----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 20, 2017)

Psp or 3ds.


----------



## jupitersj (Feb 25, 2017)

Downside of the Vita is price of memory cards, and finding one on firmware 3.60


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 25, 2017)

jupitersj said:


> Downside of the Vita is price of memory cards, and finding one on firmware 3.60


Memory cards, definitely, but how is finding one on 3.60 a downside? You can buy any new Vita sans 2 recent colors from JP and it's guaranteed to be on 3.60 or lower, PSTV included. Even most used/"refurbished" ones in stores will be on <3.60 if the stock is old enough (which, lets be honest, probably is). eBay is probably the only place where you run the highest risk of getting a 3.61+ Vita, but even then you'll probably find more on 3.60 since Henkaku became wide-spread.


----------



## jupitersj (Feb 25, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Memory cards, definitely, but how is finding one on 3.60 a downside? You can buy any new Vita sans 2 recent colors from JP and it's guaranteed to be on 3.60 or lower, PSTV included. Even most used/"refurbished" ones in stores will be on <3.60 if the stock is old enough (which, lets be honest, probably is). eBay is probably the only place where you run the highest risk of getting a 3.61+ Vita, but even then you'll probably find more on 3.60 since Henkaku became wide-spread.



Yeah, I would purchase new to avoid this, but finding a new vita here on shelves is impossible.

People who don't know about homebrew/hacks/backups are going to be on latest firmware, and unfortunately people who know are trying to sell 3.60 systems at a price premium =(


----------



## Hambrew (Sep 30, 2019)

*GPD XD*


----------

